# Think Tank Urban Disguise 70 v2.0



## Ruined (Aug 13, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these regularly? I am thinking of getting one for two gripped 6D camera bodies, but I have heard the opening at the top is very narrow when two cameras are side by side; while I do not need to be able to rapidly access the bodies, I do not want to have to put the bag down to take the bodies in and out. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## iMagic (Aug 13, 2014)

I have the bag and I have had a gripped 5DII and 5DIII in it. Its a tight fit. If you have L plates and/or straps its a very tight fit. You may find that this is more of a transportation to and from solution rather than a walkaround carry and use solution. The problem is that the zipper goes down the middle in a straight line instead of a wrap around zipper that opens the top fully. Its ocnceivable that you can use it as a walkaround carry and use but it isnt that convenient. I think you would be better off in that case with double shoulder straps or spiderholster.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 13, 2014)

iMagic said:


> I have the bag and I have had a gripped 5DII and 5DIII in it. Its a tight fit. If you have L plates and/or straps its a very tight fit. You may find that this is more of a transportation to and from solution rather than a walkaround carry and use solution. The problem is that the zipper goes down the middle in a straight line instead of a wrap around zipper that opens the top fully. Its ocnceivable that you can use it as a walkaround carry and use but it isnt that convenient. I think you would be better off in that case with double shoulder straps or spiderholster.



That's kind of what I figured... I already have digital holsters for that purpose. If it is just a transport device I might as well go all the way and get the Think Tank Take Off.


----------

